# Embryo Glue???



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Hi ladies ...

Its been a long time since ive been here, but im back at The Origin having tmt for our 4th and last go. 

We were told at our planning appt about a new thing they were doing to the Embryo's - called Embryo Glue (obvisouly not pritt stick or super glue lol) and i was wondering has anyone had any tmt with the Origin, had the glue and become pregnant? 

Im not worried about the procedure, i have read up a lot on this subject since they told us about it, and i feel there is no harm in trying (unless of course our child becomes a glue sniffer when its a teenager - i know who to blame   lol ) i just wanted to know if anyone at the Origin (or anywhere else) had gotten a viable pregnancy from using it. 

Im starting stimms next Thursday, and EC is scheduled for 29th July .... is there anyone else around the same time as me here?? 

Becky Xxx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hi becky sorry im no use to you as im with rfc, although i would be very interested in hearing about it. what exactly do they do??xx


----------



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Oh god, your asking me summit now ...

I dont really know hun, but i know its done in the lab before ET ...

I found these pages if they are of any use so u too can read up about it:

_Embryo Glue, a protein solution manufactured by Vitrolife, closely resembles the environment in the uterus at the time of implantation. It is not glue in the true sense, but acts as a bridge between the embryo and the uterus. The hyaluronan in Embryo Glue improves the communication between the embryo and the uterine wall to minimize embryo drifting after transfer. Early studies indicate that Embryo Glue may improve the implantation rate up to 34%! _ 

And also this link:

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/embryo-glue-study-may-raise-chances-of-successful-births-601923.html

It does sound very interesting, altho im not sure i have any problems implanting, as my last tmt worked, but i sadly m/c on new years day, but i will try anything to help the embryo along 

Xxx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for that, its good to no as i do seem to have bit of problem with emplantation....the mind boggels now...lol...wonder if rfc do it!! must check it out, thanks hun and the best of luck with this tx...xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Becky thanks for the info on the ole "glue" ,me thinks every little helps ,im not gonna be too far behind you hun my e/c is estimated for 4th Aug,good luck chick


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Becky i am in the day before you on the 28th july so we will be on the 2ww together 
all the best for luck for your tx hun


----------



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your replies 

Ive been trying to put this question on the main site to the 'embryologists' but it doesnt offer me a 'new thread/post' to ask the question, any ideas?

Sweet, good luck for your EC hun, i assume u should be starting to stimm soon, i start on Thursday (scan on Wed) which clinic are u at??

Xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Becky im at origins start stimms tomorrow , hoping it makes me feel better lol my scan is tomorrow as well 9 am 
were you having tx?
did you try asking on the main board maybe someone on there will know


----------



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Oooo my scan is today too   but at quarter to twelve ... then i can start stimms, altho im down to start stimms tomorrow - im at Origin too   they are lovely, this is my 4th go and i swear by Origin and the nurses/Dr's there are so lovely ... So we will be on the 2ww together then .... i usually go to EC either the day before my schedule or after - i have never ever gone to my schedule lol ... maybe we be in EC together


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

well went for mine this morning and everything is going to plan so far started stimms today yeppppeeee  
i am glad i went with origin they are all so nice up there and really look after you 
good luck for your scan today hun hope all goes to plan , it will be great to have someone on the two weeks with me 
my ec is on the 28th if all goes well , fingers crossed    wouldnt that be funny if we were both there !!!
Are you doing icis ? I am and i am not sure if it doesnt work this time do we have to pay the same all over again for the next try , know we get a free go if wee have any frozen embies left , 
speak soon 
Sweetchilli


----------



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Yep  

Mine went great too   im starting stimms tomorrow ...

Yes i am doing ICSI this time, last 3 times have been IVF ... (one free go at RVH - who were crap!) got pg on my last go but sadly no hb detected at 8 weeks scan, went on to have a natural m/c - new years day (Happy new year eh?)

So hoping this time round will be it ... this is our last go, we just cant afford no more tries, our bank balance is crying out for some love and attention ...

Fingers crossed this is it for the both of us  

My next scan is next Thursday - when is yours??

xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

omg christmas eve sorry to here that what a poo start to the new year 
im in on wed for next scan , finding it difficult to use the pen thing dont know if i did it right lol 
see when you do the icsi do you only get one go for that price , i know you get three cycles on ivf


----------



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Hun,

Every cycle of ICSI or IVF u have to pay for. I think u mean IUI not ivf ...

With IUI u get 3 goes for the initial price u pay, but ivf and ICSI are different. You pay for each cycle.

I paid for my first go with Origin, then had my free go with RVH, paid for 2nd go at Origin (became pg but m/c) and are now paying for our 3rd cycle with them. I wish it was that way - pay for one and get 3 goes lol ... i would be a lot richer...

In which way are u finding the pen difficult? Did u prime it first

xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

becky you should come on the northern ireland ladies board we have great craic on there, hopefully will see you on there !!!!
the pen thing i am not sure about she told me when she primed the pen that i woulnt have to do it again but there is a bubble in it all the time , so not sure what to do , and cant remember how to prime the bloody thing     how are you feeling now any side affects yet?? or are you one of the lucky ones 
i think this will be are only go dont hhink we could afford another go , or if i could do it again  we will have to wait and see


----------

